# does anyone find donor insemination a no no on ethical grounds



## wishingwell

My dh and I are christians and although many year's back we did do DI, we were not christians then!  We just canot think of it now, despite how much I want to experience being pregnant!

Just wondered if we are alone?

Blessings to you all   

Suzanne


----------



## Wicklow

Myself and my husband are christians and we have 2 boys through donor sperm and although initially we thought - is it right or not we were told by many a wise christian that God wouldnt have enabled this technique to be possible and he gave man the means to do this. In my opinion my boys were created through my husband and my love for each other. 

Good luck in having a family

Ruth


----------



## rach:)

Hello girls  

I would completely echo Ruth's views. My DH and I went round and round in circles when we first discovered we couldn't have children, and we spoke about our confusion to many other Christian's and they too stressed that the most important thing is that the child is being created through the love of two people. 

At the end of the day you have to go with your heart; but I know it's not always clear in which way God is directing you. We actually pursued adoption, in part because of the severe shortage of CMV neg donors, but also because I felt it was what we should be doing. Unfortunatley we had a horrible experience and just as we were deciding whether to swap to a new agency, we discovered that the donor sperm situation was completely different, and it just felt right to give it a go. In a way I think you have to take the options that are available and you feel happy about, and if they don't work, then it wasn't God's plan. Otherwise you will always wander "what if..." 

There are a couple of very good books on Donor Conception that can be helpful.

Good luck with your decision-making.

Love
Rachel x


----------



## Klingon Princess

Suzanne, you are very definitely not alone. When we first found out we would need a donor we felt very much like you.  AT least I did.  DH had no problem with it at all.  To me though, it felt like I would be cheating on him, being unfaithful.

It took me some time to realise that was not the case - and alot of talks with friends, family and my parish priest.  DIUI or DIVF is a medical procedure that comes about through the generosity of someone else - the unknown man who donated his sperm.    It took me a long time to be abale to accept that gift.

Like Rachel, we decided to try adoption first and we had a really bad experience, it still hurts very much to talk about it.

I have now finally got my BFP and I can assure you, donor or not, this baby is very much my husband's.  Remember one thing,for a guy its a few minutes work to become a father, and a lifetime commitment to be a dad.
The fact that we had to accept the gift of someone elses sperm for the miracle to happen will never change the fact that he is the dad - in fact we've had our BFP for a couple of days and he's already talking about HIS little girl or boy.

with love

Kehlan


----------



## Wicklow

i think it takes a great man to go through this donor process - you will be very blessed to have a guy who would love you enough to do that and indeed any one can be a father it takes someone special to be a daddy

Ruth


----------



## SisterC

Hi Suzanne

I've read your post before and didn't know whether to reply as I can unintentionally cause offence. So with the best of intentions I write the following:

What an awful position to be in. I really feel for you. To have your beliefs and your desires conflict is always difficult. I hope it does not come to that for me, because on ethical grounds I couldn't have donor insemination or egg donation - I am Muslim and these treatments are not permitted by my religion which is all about submission to the Will of the Creator. I pray things will be made easy for you and that you will be blessed with whatever He knows to be best for you in this life and the next.

Please do not be offended by anything I have said.
Sincerely
Sister C


----------



## skybluesarah

Sister C: have you considered trying FertilityCare based in Galway? They offer alternatives to IVF/ICSI etc and do work with some male factor issues.

http://www.fertilitycare.ie/

/links


----------



## SisterC

Thanks Skyblue Sarah. had not heard of them. will have a loook

SisterC


----------

